# Which wooden playset would you get?



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I've been looking into getting my son a wooden playset for about a year now and I think it's time to actually buy it. I've done a ton of research on them and have narrowed it down to these three:

http://www.cpdirectstore.com/page.htm?pg=hampton_1

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...opnav=&browse=

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...02&prDeTab=2#A

I'm leaning more towards the first one from creative playthings because I've heard such good things about them. It has all the basic things we are looking for but no extras. The price is decent too, it is the least expensive of the 3, it would be $1168 with everything I want (incl shipping).

The second is my "dream set" but it is gonna cost about $600 more than the fitst, and I have to buy a costco membership in order to buy it. BUT it is a Sunray (made by Rainbow but lower cost) and made of 100 % natural cedar and redwood so that is a big plus. It has lots of extras and looks like a lot of fun. It would be $1749 shipped.

The third I just threw in. I HATE Wal-Mart and haven't shopped there in over 2 years but the set is really nice, it is made of cedar and is "maintenance free". I'd probably have to buy a membership to sams club in order to get this one too. It is $1589 shipped.

What do you think? Help me decide!!


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Do you have an Andersons nearby? I am not sure how local they are. Anyhow they have GREAT prices on playsets and MANY brands to choose from. I LOVE them and hope to get one soon for my two.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

You can get used ones on Craigslist LOTS cheaper! I just bought one for $200, it needs sanding/pressure washing and staining, but for the money, you cant beat it! My neighbor got a nice one for $125.

If craigslist is in your area, i recommend checking it out!


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

That playset from Costco is only $1299 at the store. I've been coveting one for DS...


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

They are bloody expensive but sometimes you can find them used. I know they weren't on your list but do those things last. I had one growing up and it made it through 5 of us siblings plus the daycare kids my mom watched plus all our friends.

Checkout some of their features. http://www.rainbowplay.com/SafetyFeatures/Index.cfm

They also try to be as gentle on the enviornment as possible.
http://www.rainbowplay.com/WhyRainbo...lity/Index.cfm

Here's my kids' dream set:
http://www.rainbowplay.com/SwingSets...?CatId=2&Id=32








not in a million years!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamthesmilingone* 
They are bloody expensive but sometimes you can find them used. I know they weren't on your list but do those things last. I had one growing up and it made it through 5 of us siblings plus the daycare kids my mom watched plus all our friends.

Checkout some of their features. http://www.rainbowplay.com/SafetyFeatures/Index.cfm

They also try to be as gentle on the enviornment as possible.
http://www.rainbowplay.com/WhyRainbo...lity/Index.cfm

Here's my kids' dream set:
http://www.rainbowplay.com/SwingSets...?CatId=2&Id=32








not in a million years!

I have the rainbow catalog, it is just too expensive for us. The set we would want would cost at least $3,000. I should look around for a used on, that is a good idea!


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

About the Creative Playthings sets, I remember looking at the Hampton (basic pine) in the CP showroom. I belive it is 2x6 construction, whereas the one we ended up wiht is 4x4. It's still pine, but they put a finish on it, and it seemed alot sturdier. My sil has a 2x6 basic set, and you can shake it if you try hard. Ours you can't budge.

To some people it doesn't matter. To my dh it was a huge deal. So we got the next step up from the basic. We are very happy with our CP set though, but it cost alot, about $1500. But they come and set it up for you, so that is sweet. http://www.creativeplaythings.com/wo...oden-swing-set

That Costco set looks like a Rainbow, which is very nice quality.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

We have The Hampton. It is about 5 years old and it does not move. We have been very happy with it.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

This one looks quite good

i like the look of this for my lo's but its far too expensive


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77* 
That playset from Costco is only $1299 at the store. I've been coveting one for DS...

OHHHHHHHHH, thank you so much! If I can pick it up and save $400 then I'll do it. I think we'll end up going with that set.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian* 
OHHHHHHHHH, thank you so much! If I can pick it up and save $400 then I'll do it. I think we'll end up going with that set.









Lucky!! I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

We made our own, using almost entirely found materials- the only stuff we've ended up paying money for are fasteners and a used block-and-tackle. It's really not that much work, is better for the environment, and will save you a boatload of cash. You might want to consider it!


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77* 
That playset from Costco is only $1299 at the store. I've been coveting one for DS...









:

DS is getting one this weekend for his birthday from us and all the grandparents! (the one time having divorced parents comes in handy is when hitting them up for donations







) I just hope the snow melts in time for us to put it up!!

I've seen is set up in the store and it really is a beautiful set!


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Holy crap! I just did a craigslist search. Look at this one:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/bab/289869723.html

You anywhere near the Twin Cities in Minnesota!?!?


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamthesmilingone* 
Holy crap! I just did a craigslist search. Look at this one:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/bab/289869723.html

You anywhere near the Twin Cities in Minnesota!?!?









WOW. Too bad I'm nowhere near Minnesota, I'm in SW FL.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

FWIW, we have the one from Costco and we love it. We set it up ourselves, and it took about 16 hours of 3-5 adults working on it over a weekend.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I like the Costco the best.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

I likes the wood on the third one. Nice a pale, pine. Looked nice.


----------



## Roar (May 30, 2006)

You may want to also research about arsenic exposure from wooden playsets and see if some are better than others in this regard. http://www.ewg.org/reports/poisonedplaygrounds/


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

On another forum I was on, someone has the same quandry as you. Someone who had the costco sunray set said that she wished she had not gotten it. After only a yr, she felt that it was not holding up very well.

As for us, we have a childlife set and love it. It is the type that has green enamel painted over CEDAR (which is much better than pine, our neighbors' pine sets all look awful after less than a yr). It is more expensive, but it's very high quality. I wanted a cedarworks, but woo hoo, it was sooo expensive. I do not feel that we, "settled" by getting the childlife, it's just a very nice set. We got the firechief.

www.childlife.com


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I"d go to Costco and see what they have instore. Starting this time of year or soon, my BJs always has a great playstructure up. All your choices look great. The walmart would be fun because of the two towers but others are great.

Do you have someone to put it together for you or can you and dh do it? We've have two different structures, and even with instructions, my talented, contractor husband had quite the time putting them together. If you can have them set up by supplier it may be worth the added cost.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I like number 2 best.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I have seen them at toysrus too.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I kind of like the 2nd one out of those.

But...the 3rd one, while it is Walmart/Sam's club and that stinks, is the less expensive line for Cedarworks. We have a Cedarworks set and we LOVE it. Splinter free, maintenance free wood is wonderful!


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

We bought a Rainbow Monster for our twin boys when they were 2, and built a sandbox all around it. The whole neighborhood hung out in our back yard!

It was terribly expensive. We bought a display model at the end of the season, which helped. But it was sturdy and well-made. DH and I could swing in unison without it moving! We would have 15 kids on it at once.

We kept it for 10 years. DH power-washed and stained it every other year, and it held up beautifully. Our sons are big (at age 12 they are 5'9"!), so they needed something rugged.

We sold the set for $1200 (about half what we paid), and the new buyer was as happy about the price as we were. He was a friend of our neighbor, and had wanted it for his daughters for years!

We looked at it as an investment. Buying a large, heavy playset allows your kids to use it a lot longer than a smaller set.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I am REALLY considering saving up for a little longer and going with a Rainbow. I especially like that they come and put it together for you. I've been hearing nothing but good things about them. I'm just worried that I'll spend $3,000 for a set and then DS will get bored with it fast.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

My sons were sad to see ours go (they were 12). But all they did anymore was swing, so I sold the Rainbow and bought a yard swing.

If we had kept it another year, they would have continuted to swing for another year.

Heck, DH and I never got bored with it!


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

the inlaws got this
http://www.timbertots.com/bearcub.html

it's a semi local company that is family run and they were just amazing!

we went to a place with all the different rainbow ones set up too.. lots of fun... trust me they are bigger than you think they will be when you see pics


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

We have the Sunray set from last year, and we're quite happy with it - I think it's well-designed and will last a long time. It's sturdy enough for my DH or I to swing if we want to. The biggest difference is in the weight of the sets. The Rainbows, even the ones that look essentially identical, weigh nearly twice as much. Sunrays are supposed to be anchored, while Rainbows can just be plonked down and stay put.

I'd hold tight for a bit and keep an eye on eBay, but keep an eye on the stock level of your local Costco(s) so they don't sell out while you're waffling. You can always return the set if you decide on something different. I found a Castle in my area for around $1000 shortly after we bought our playset.

That said, with the money I wanted to spend, the Sunray was the best option (the used Rainbow availability being somewhat limited). I don't regret it, even after that Castle popped up on eBay right afterwards, which is saying something for me.








Anyone who's planning to assemble a Sunray, go to this site. It's a really good resource, and there's at least one pro installer on there who gives tips on putting them together.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

We bought a used one for $100. It wasn't advertised -- I just noticed it in the backyard of some people who were having a moving sale and whose kids looked to be teenagers. I asked if they would sell it and they said sure. DH and his brother and dad disassembled it and moved it over to our backyard in a rental truck. We bought all-new carriage bolts to re-assemble it, and replaced the swings (they were pretty old). We spent around $250 total.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey all, I just wanted to bump this up and tell you all that we got the Sunray set for Cole's b-day and set it up this past weekend. I obviously can't vouch for longevity yet, but it seems nice and sturdy and is really nice!


----------



## cupofjojo (Mar 29, 2007)

My husband who has not wanted to make the investment in a big play set has conceded that the COSTCO one is the best deal around. We should have it in a week and I've been on this attempt for 10 months.

He's into woodworking and climbed up the shelf to view the construction (before being asked to climb down) and said it is very well made. Solid wood, and solid hand pieces, etc. We looked at the Wal-mart wood and he said it didn't look as high a quality of wood.

Call your COSTCO first to make sure they are in stock, if they are not and more are coming they may put your name on one for when they arrive. Our store took our account info and said they will hold it 2 days after delivery date.

We are in a dry climate so all the one's we've looked at on craigs list have not had the wood treated and again my husband really looks at that so make sure you check sets for good wood and minimal rusting on the screws, chains etc. We found a set on Craigs list $600 less than COSTCO but after pricing out a few new pieces of wood, new screws as he would assemble it and cost to seal it for $120 more we're getting a brand new set.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

Is there a Rainbow Outlet near you. We have one here and the sets there are really cheap. We did not buy from there but I have friends that have.

We got our Rainbow when they changed models completely in 2004. We got the old model (in February) and it was only $1900 delivered and set up! It was so nice that we did not have to do the work!

It has held up great in the Texas sun. Looks new and is so strong - I never worry about the kids playing on it. We got a ramp and it has been the favorite of all the kids who play on it!


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I have the second wooden playset (Sunray, purchased at Cosco), and we really love it. It's been up for about 2 years and still looks great (no splintered wood, etc).


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

The closest Rainbow store to us is about an hour away, I don't think there are any outlets around. I've pretty much decided on the sunray set. I'd LOVE a Rainbow but the price difference between the Rainbow I want and the Sunray is $1600, and I can think of a lot of things to do with $1600! $3,000 is just too much for a playset, I just can't do it.

I'm glad to hear that so many people like the Sunray. My aunt bought the Sunray set for her son 2 or 3 years ago and it has held up nicely. She's been really happy with it. I think I'm gonna go for it and get the set soon.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

We are looking to get the Costco one once our moving situation is worked out. I've heard good things.


----------



## marsmom (May 25, 2005)

Would anyone that has had playsets like these for awhile mind commenting on how long/to what age their kids played on them?

I've been thinking about getting one for my 2.5 and 4.5 yr (already 4' tall) olds but we have a very small backyard so I don't want to get something that will only be used for a year or two and then just take up valuable real estate? Any thoughts appreciated! TIA.


----------



## twin monkeys (Mar 8, 2006)

ours came with the house but it is the costco one and held up for the previous owners kids and my twins fairly well it needs to be powerwashed and stained this year but it's about 8 years old now so it has held it's value. If you don't have the Costco membership get the executive one they send you a rebate check at the end of the year based on your purches you made the year before it's like $100.00 a year for that membership but well worth the cost we usually get back between $100-$200.00 a year with ours


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

I researched this quite a bit last year, and I'd say of the three, the Sunray is the best deal and you'll get Rainbow quality. Cedar will always be better than pine.

Another thing to consider in the cost is making the ground below safe for the kids. You'll need a cushion of wood chips under there, the deeper, the better. And you'll need wood to frame out the perimeter to hold the wood chips in. Oh, and weedblocker underneath. I'm trying to remember how much I spent in wood chips alone - I think it was like $200.

Marsmom, you might think about simply getting a big, tall fort for them to play in and forgo the swings. That'll save space and they'll love it for years.

I ended up stealing much of the design from Rainbow and Backyard Adventures and built a playset from scratch. It still ended up costing a ton, with the wood chips, etc. And I built some raised garden beds for the kids at the same time. But it was really fun to make. I ordered a lot of the parts from byoswingset.com, and got the slide from Home Depot, and the lumber from the local lumberyard Dunn Lumber (who was AWESOME).
http://www.thosemartins.com/shared/aug06_01.JPG
http://www.thosemartins.com/shared/aug06_03.JPG

I do have a friend who got an a good deal on a Rainbow off of Craigslist. You have to be fast because they sell quick! The downside to buying a used one is that you have to take it apart and that's usually just as much work as putting it together.


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsmom* 
Would anyone that has had playsets like these for awhile mind commenting on how long/to what age their kids played on them?

I've been thinking about getting one for my 2.5 and 4.5 yr (already 4' tall) olds but we have a very small backyard so I don't want to get something that will only be used for a year or two and then just take up valuable real estate? Any thoughts appreciated! TIA.

We got ours from Sams Club last April for $1000. When its nice our kids (2.5, 6 and 11 yrs old) are on it everyday. We bought other accessories from other places to add to it such as a tire swing and a periscope.

Our neighbors bought one from Walmart about a 1 1/2 years ago and their children never play on theirs. Their kids are the same age as ours. I think part of the reason is their set is geared toward toddler/preschool age and ours has some elements for older kids like monkey bars, a trapeze and a rock climbing wall. Now that I think about it their kids don't play on our swingset either so I think it depends on the kid.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarbeth* 
Another thing to consider in the cost is making the ground below safe for the kids. You'll need a cushion of wood chips under there, the deeper, the better. And you'll need wood to frame out the perimeter to hold the wood chips in. Oh, and weedblocker underneath. I'm trying to remember how much I spent in wood chips alone - I think it was like $200.

For future people, check around on this issue. Buying by the bag will definatly cost more. Check a landscape supply type of place, we found excellent mulch and lots of selection for $25 for a "truck load" (a pick up truck). We had to go get it (and borrow a truck) but it was worth it!


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LandonsMom* 
For future people, check around on this issue. Buying by the bag will definatly cost more. Check a landscape supply type of place, we found excellent mulch and lots of selection for $25 for a "truck load" (a pick up truck). We had to go get it (and borrow a truck) but it was worth it!


Oh, absolutely. I think we bought like 6-8 cu. yards of wood chips. You need LOTS. I think ours is 6" deep. There's no way you can do that by the bag.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian* 
I've been looking into getting my son a wooden playset for about a year now and I think it's time to actually buy it. I've done a ton of research on them and have narrowed it down to these three:

http://www.cpdirectstore.com/page.htm?pg=hampton_1

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...opnav=&browse=

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...02&prDeTab=2#A

I'm leaning more towards the first one from creative playthings because I've heard such good things about them. It has all the basic things we are looking for but no extras. The price is decent too, it is the least expensive of the 3, it would be $1168 with everything I want (incl shipping).

The second is my "dream set" but it is gonna cost about $600 more than the fitst, and I have to buy a costco membership in order to buy it. BUT it is a Sunray (made by Rainbow but lower cost) and made of 100 % natural cedar and redwood so that is a big plus. It has lots of extras and looks like a lot of fun. It would be $1749 shipped.

The third I just threw in. I HATE Wal-Mart and haven't shopped there in over 2 years but the set is really nice, it is made of cedar and is "maintenance free". I'd probably have to buy a membership to sams club in order to get this one too. It is $1589 shipped.

What do you think? Help me decide!!


We have the one from Costco and DD loves it! She plays on it everyday, as does half the neighborhood. We picked it up at Costco and we paid around $1200. If you order it online, it's more to include the shipping. We also paid a professional tech from Rainbow Play Systems to put up for us and that cost another $500.

Good luck-It's been a great investment in my sanity!


----------



## cupofjojo (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi:

As I posted earlier we were waiting for the Costco one to come in. THey called us as promised. So we went and picked it up yesterday and it really is very nice. The commercial grade hardware and no nails is a real nice feature with it being used for children.

Just a little FYI, if you are tied into an HOA make sure you get your approval first. Ours technically is 1/2 and inch over what they want for height. Our review guy, however, said it will eventually, by nature of its weight, sink about 1/2 an inch and let it go through. In our last development they made someone take it down.

We only have one problem with it so far. My husband can't get it up fast enough for 3 1/2 year old DS.









Jojo


----------



## DawnaRose (Jan 22, 2004)

we have the costco one, the Sunray and its amazing! My kids love it, the neighborhood kids love it







Very well put together and sturdy.

It says 1600 on the website, but we purchased it IN store for 1200.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

These playscape stories are very exciting! Great deals!

I am obsessed with this topic right now. Check Craigslist regularly, we found our Playnation Royal Crusoe Clubhouse with monkey bars for only one hundred dollars.

The Sunray is great, especially for families with young kids. The installation forum above has tons of information, and you can also find some information on a thread on slickdeals.net by searching for the word Playnation... about 20 pages of discussion including a dealer and an installer and customers, about many playsets.
As mentioned above, the price on the Costco website is MUCH higher than it is in the store. So rush to your stores, they are selling out fast.

The Playaround is sold by Sams but it is manufactured by Cedarworks and it is a nontoxic playset made from cedar.


----------

